# Spleen mass -- ever benign?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With a 7 year old... I would risk the surgery to remove the spleen and have them look at the liver while she is opened up. 

I hope everything turns out well and you have many years left...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes! I have a friend whose Lab had a mass on his spleen. He had surgery to remove the mass and it was benign!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

A few years ago I brought Remy in for xrays because I thought he may have some orthopedic issues. I thought this because when he was in the sphinx position and I rested my hand on his hips or lower back, he became growly. The vet actually tried to talk me out of it, saying it was a waste of money because he was so young, orthopedic issues were unlikely. I insisted saying it was my money to spend.

The vet came out and told me that orthopedically he was fine, howevever it looked like he had a mass on his spleen - and their recommendation was that I needed to get him to the hospital immediately for an ultrasound and whatever came next.

Ultrasound was inconclusive, but chest xrays were clear - so I authorized surgery not really knowing what they would end up doing - but assumed it would be at the least a splenectomy.

Well in the end - he had a splenic torsion (twist) - no tumor at all. We did have the spleen sent to pathology and it was found to be entirely benign. The key however is that the spleen was removed immediately. Typically a splenic torsion is not discovered until the dog bleeds out from a rupture - so I feel very fotunate to have found out and that I still have my boy with me.

Good luck with what you are doing - remember medicine is NOT an exact science. The doctor's cannot know anything definitely based on what you have said so far. Keep looking for answers.

I have a recent post on this site about the challenges I am currently facing with Remy's health. My now former primary care vet told me he was terminal. Every vet I've spoken with since felt that diagnosis was premature, and the tests results since are indicating even further that the original diagnosis is very unlikely. We still don't know what it is - but I'm not giving up on trying to figure it out!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Yes, it does happen!*

Don't give up! I have had two Goldens who had splenectomies for benign masses.

Charlie was 6 years old when an ultrasound revealed a large mass on his spleen, causing the doctor doing the test to say, "That spleen needs to come out _today_!" The surgeon who performed the operation the next day told me he rarely had the pleasure of removing the enlarged spleen of an otherwise healthy dog. We got the fabulous news that the huge mass was benign and Charlie lived another 7 years, mostly in good health.

About a year ago, we found Charlie's half brother Joker, then almost 12, with pale gray gums and barely conscious. I was pretty sure that we were dealing with a ruptured spleen and we rushed him to the emergency veterinary clinic. They confirmed my suspicion and warned me that it was rare for a dog of his years to have a benign splenic mass, but we agreed to the surgery. Joker came through it in fine form. Again, we got the splendid news that his splenic injury was "consistent with benign hematoma." Joker is doing well and soon will be 13 years old. He is a happy dog!

There are others here with stories about splenic masses, some happy and some very sad. Recovery from the surgery is painful, as anyone who ever endured abdominal surgery can tell you. Plan on providing adequate pain relief, since it is essential to recovery. If you go that route, your dog will need weeks of quiet, going outdoors only on leash, avoiding stairs, etc. But for the lucky ones, there can be many good years left.

Only you can decide how to proceed. Trust your heart. It knows more than your head about things like this.

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I, too, had a golden with a benign spleen mass. His spleen was removed at age 8, he lived until almost 14 and died of something unrelated.
Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Yes, benign can happen *

My King ruptured his spleen when he was 7 due to a mass, results of the biopsy were benign and he lived to be 14 1/2.

So yes benign splenic tumors are possible 

About the spot on the liver; yes it could be a problem but it could be age related as well. My Casey recently fell gravely ill, was put on meds and got even sicker and ending up needing hospitalization. I was called out of work one morning by one of the vets that she had gone ahead and performed a U/S and didn't like the looks of his liver and spleen at all and she made an appt with a specialist. Long short the specialist did find enlargement of the spleen and spots on his liver, but the spots were age related and the spleen was also not a worry (I suspect caused by TBDs since my Rowdy also had an enlarged spleen with scalloped edges that were not an issue).

Good luck !! The spleen should come out, they can cause a bleed out if left and that is awful; my King was just as you described for Cara and I had to carry him through over 2 feet of fresh snow several hundred yards to the road so I could make the trip to the vets and we almost did not make it in time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Remember, even if it is benign, if it's large or growing, you need to remove it to save the dog's life because they can rupture and kill the dog whether cancerous or benign. That said I've had two dogs with masses that were hemangiosarcoma and one dog, our 9 year old Toby, with a small nodule on his spleen around age 7, that resolved after several months of careful monitoring. I was worried the entire time, but the specialist told me that sometimes the smaller nodules do resolve on their own. Our plan was to monitor for growth and at the earliest sign the nodule was in fact growing it would come out. Fortunately it started the decrease in size trend. We were given the all clear, completely gone finding right before we brought our now 10 month old puppy home.

If you have a liver spot as well I'd be much more concerned.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had it both ways, lost one dog from splenic hemangiosarcoma two years ago, and had another scare this spring, thought we were dealing with it again. This spring my Libby was diagnosed with a mass on her spleen, possible hemangio. She underwent surgery to remove her spleen and it turned out to be a baseball sized hemantoma. She has recovered completely and is perfectly fine. Both of these dogs were 11. So yes, splenic masses can be benign.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you all. Will keep you posted.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes old Meg was 10 years old had her spleen removed it was benign and she went on to live till she was nearly 13 years old and lived her life to the full


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are many benign splenic masses. My Emmie just had a pyometra at age six. When, my husband did the ovariohysterectomy, he noticed abnormalities that made him look at the spleen. He did not like what he saw, so he called me, we consulted and he did a splenectomy. The mass was read out as an infarct/hematoma.. It was in danger for rupture with any kind of trauma.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> There are many benign splenic masses. My Emmie just had a pyometra at age six. When, my husband did the ovariohysterectomy, he noticed abnormalities that made him look at the spleen. He did not like what he saw, so he called me, we consulted and he did a splenectomy. The mass was read out as an infarct/hematoma.. It was in danger for rupture with any kind of trauma.


Thank goodness she had pyo...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Megora, I am eternally grateful for the events as they unfolded with my Emmie. And Sooo grateful for my skilled husband.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've dealt with 2 spleen masses.
My Golden Bear had a mass that turned out to be hemangio. At the time she was diagnosed she had mets in her lungs, liver and possibly kidney. We didn't get her a splenectomy since it was so advanced and her initial bleed was small and sealed itself off quickly.
About 4 months after I lost Bear my lab presented with the same symptoms Bear had (lethargy, lack of appetite). I took him to the vet and ultrasound showed a mass on his spleen. X-ray showed chest looked clear. I honestly almost didn't go through with the splenectomy since I had just lost Bear to hemangio and assumed his would be the same. Luckily I did since his turned out to be a benign hematoma. If I hadn't done the surgery I would have lost him from bleeding out.
It will be a year next month since he had the surgery. He's doing great and acts much younger than his 13 years!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking for an update


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Friends,
We are in the process of setting up plans for the splenectomy. Will keep you posted, whatever happens.
Thank you for your kind words and encouragement!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I pray it is not as serious as you may fear. Keep us posted.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope all is well. I will look for an update of good news!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed that once the splenectomy is done you will be done with this episode and can focus on healing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Friends,
Cara had her splenectomy this morning and by the time we picked her at at 5:30 she was walking and acting normally. Go figure. We took her, an IV bag and assorted pills to the overnight emergency vet since our doctor doesn't provide that service. We will pick her up early tomorrow morning.

The vet found a baseball sized tumor and commented that "it wasn't a big messy malignant looking thing." We hope this is a sign of good things to come. Results will come back probably midweek. All of her vitals were fine. 

Oddly, the vet also found a mysterious encapsulated item he couldn't identify. At first he thought it was a sponge from a prior surgery, but when we told him she had only had a spaying, he didn't think that was it, possibly a foxtail. He sent that off to be biopsied as well. 

Will post results as we receive them. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Prayers still coming your way
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping Cara in our thoughts for a speedy recovery and that the masses are benign.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope everything is okay and benign.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & positive prayers that Cara heals quickly and the report comes back as benign


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for benign results


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

My sister-in-law's beagle had a mass removed from his abdomen earlier this year. It wasn't cancer, and it was encapsulated like your Cara's was. When they biopsied it, they said it was likely from an old injury or a lipoma that kind of went awry. He's feeling great now. Here's hoping your Cara is back on her feet soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed for something benign


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

I am praying for you that it turns out to be benign. I am in the exact same situation right now. My Honey had her splenectomy yesterday and I picked her up today. Just waiting for results. 
I hope that we both get the answer we are hoping for!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

corkielovesgoldens said:


> I am praying for you that it turns out to be benign. I am in the exact same situation right now. My Honey had her splenectomy yesterday and I picked her up today. Just waiting for results.
> I hope that we both get the answer we are hoping for!


I was so certain I had posted something similar on your "Splenectomy" thread today, but couldn't find it when I just looked. Either it was somehow swallowed or I just intended to write but didn't. I know you can appreciate how preoccupied I am, since you are in the same situation. May we both get the results we are hoping and praying for! This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Everyone, keep us all posted!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Sivin said:


> I was so certain I had posted something similar on your "Splenectomy" thread today, but couldn't find it when I just looked. Either it was somehow swallowed or I just intended to write but didn't. I know you can appreciate how preoccupied I am, since you are in the same situation. May we both get the results we are hoping and praying for! This is so heartbreaking.


I saw your post now it was in my original thread in the cancer forum. I forgot to check that one yesterday. How is your Cara doing? Did she get to come home yet? Honey came home yesterday afternoon and is doing pretty good. Did they give you an idea when you will get the results? I wish we didn't have to worry about this. I am glad to have found this forum the people here are so supportive and understand what we are going thru. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We've got fingers, toes and paws all crossed for your Cara!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

corkielovesgoldens said:


> I saw your post now it was in my original thread in the cancer forum. I forgot to check that one yesterday. How is your Cara doing? Did she get to come home yet? Honey came home yesterday afternoon and is doing pretty good. Did they give you an idea when you will get the results? I wish we didn't have to worry about this. I am glad to have found this forum the people here are so supportive and understand what we are going thru.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cara had the surgery Friday morning and came home Saturday morning. She has been fine, acting absolutely normally. Plenty drugged up -- antibiotics and pain pills. She is confined to one level of our house and is disappointed that she is off walks until further notice. Eats and drinks normally. All systems go. 

Vet is hoping for results by mid to late week. He mentioned using a lab in either Colorado or Irvine, CA. We are in SoCal.

May the news be good for both of us!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hoping for the best for you guys.... 

It is awesome that she's home with you and seems to be doing well. That's a good start and bodes well. Keep us updated!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Friends,
We wish we had good news but it is not to be. Cara's mass was biopsied as hemangiosarcoma. We are devastated. Meanwhile, she is fine, eating well but missing her usual schedule. No outward sign of illness whatsoever. Feeling so horrible and angry -- she is only seven.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry it was not found to be benign. Any possibility it was contained to her spleen?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It seems like I say that several times a week on here. I cry each time for you and everyone who goes through this with their beloved Goldens. It's so unfair.


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Cancer is such a horrible thing and so unfair. I wish had words to make this better but I don't. I am just really sad for you.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your bad news. I hope she mas many happy days/weeks/months to spend with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cara*



Sivin said:


> Dear Friends,
> We wish we had good news but it is not to be. Cara's mass was biopsied as hemangiosarcoma. We are devastated. Meanwhile, she is fine, eating well but missing her usual schedule. No outward sign of illness whatsoever. Feeling so horrible and angry -- she is only seven.


So very sorry it was not benign, but as long as she is eating well and has no pain, enjoy every minute with her and take lots of pics!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunrise said:


> I am so sorry it was not found to be benign. Any possibility it was contained to her spleen?


Thank you. Nothing was picked up anywhere else but she did have a bleed, which started the whole ball rolling, so we suspect there are cells lurking.


----------



## Csmile3 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your results. We lost out golden girl last July to a ruptured hermangiosarcoma of the spleen. My heart goes out to when taking in the news that it was not benign. Hopefully you'll get lots of extra snuggles and cuddle time in. At least I'd hope that she will not have it rupture and bleed out since its been removed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Ugh I am so very sorry to read this. Despite the bleed I will continue to pray that it was isolated, she recovers well and enjoys lots more time with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so vey sorry.
Love on her lots.
When my Bear was diagnosed I started working on a "bucket list" for her to try to fit lots of fun times into the time we had left.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Your news is simply heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry.

But don't give up! Removing the spleen removed the known cancer. While the rupture spread the cells, there is still hope and there is still life to enjoy and cherish.

Obviously the immediate goal is to heal from the surgery. Then you do everything possible to block the spread of this horrible disease, from supplements to diet to chemo. All things for you to think about and research. Please let us know if we can help.

Meanwhile, enjoy your sweet Cara and help her enjoy life. Remember that she has no idea that she might have cancer and it is your job to make sure that she doesn't get a clue for as long as possible. Take a lot of photos, make a lot of memories, and make sure that every day of her life is the best day that it can be, so you will know you have done all that you can do.

I hate cancer with every fiber of my being. I know that I am not alone.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sivin, chemo?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

We had our Desi for 7 wonderful weeks after her splenectomy. Then she had another major bleed and we let her go to the Bridge. It is so hard to know that their time is limited. I hope you have many, many days with your girl.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Enjoy you wonderful dog for as long as she is comfortable as you'll see her again down the road.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the heamngio diagnosis. Enjoy Cara and spoil her for what ever amount of time you have left with her. I wish you the best of luck in this battle. Thoughts and prayers will be with both of you!!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Friends,
Cara passed away on Sunday, just over three months from being diagnosed. Her spenectomy went very well and she recovered magnificently. No one would believe... However, during the last several days of her life there were either micobleeds or one major bleed that didn't quit. We had to let her go.

We are all feeling raw but there will be another friend in the future. We would love a golden but the memory of this final illness makes us shy away. Since her diagnosis I discovered at least three people who are convinced that their healthy goldens died from sudden heart attacks while on a daily walk. All of the vets we conferred with said this is highly unlikely; that those animals, too, had hemangiosarcoma. We wonder whether this disease is even more common than what is generally believed. This is all very upsetting (to put it mildly) to us.

Would welcome any thoughts. How do you get beyond being golden-shy? It breaks our hearts to imagine life without one. Cara was our second; the first left at nearly 12 from lymphosarcoma. We've lost two in seven years, but have lived 19 years with them.

Thanks,
Helaine


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I are 3 months out from where you are now. I'm so sorry for your loss...7 is still just a puppy at heart. We can't imagine life without one either.

And knowing our next dog's presumable fate and that it could happen at any time we are going back for more. There's something about a Golden's love that touches me like no other. However long and however deep my heart aches, they joy they bring is worth it. 

I hope you can come to a peaceful place with your loss and love a Golden again. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. 

I sure wish our beloved breed were not so prone to cancers.

As far as getting back in the Golden game- we decided we'd rather live life with a Golden, enjoying them during their good years, knowing the possibility we might lose them to cancer, rather than live our life without one in our lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cara*

Rest in peace, sweet Cara!

I've added Cara to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-24.html#post3691313


I am so sorry to hear this-she is with my Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cara. She will live in your hearts forever!! I lost my Abby to hemangiosarcoma also. It is a terrible cancer, but it does not keep me away from goldens. RIP sweet Cara.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my boxer girl to hemangiosarcoma, so I understand. My heart is with you at this time of sorrow. I hope your memories of Cara eventually bring a smile to your face, as she would want it, and when the time is right, you are able to open your life to someone new to love.

Hugs


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cara. I lost my Golden Maddie to the same cancer. 

Losing her was impossibly hard but ultimately we decided we loved the breed too much to not get another Golden. As much heartache as we experience when we lose them try to remember all the joy that they bring to our lives while they are with us. I know that it's hard to make sense of it all now. Take the time to grieve your girl and let your heart help guide you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear Cara lost her battle. I love the golden nature so much that I am willing to take the chance of heartbreak. Wishing you peace.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry for you. I will always have a golden.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have lost 4 goldens to hemangiosarcoma(over a 20 year period) and as scary as it is to think we might face it again we just can't do without a golden or 2 in our lives. The love, the happiness, the pure joy of having them helps us through the heartbreak of losing them.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Each and every one of us is born with a terminal condition called Life. How long we have and how we use our time is very individual. My two Golden boys each came through a splenectomy with good news. My sweet Sabrina was not quite 8 when kidney disease and hemangio stole her from me. I so understand your doubts and fears, but also the love that our Goldens inspire and share.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Cara.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost your girl. I've had quite a few dogs in my life and have my third golden now. The first passed at the age of 13, the second at 12. Don't be afraid of another golden there are some things that affect every breed. My last dog passed at 6 1/2 from cardiomyopathy, he was not a golden. Get yourself another pup it helped me after loosing my Shamus. I love my Murphy so much......again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. We are leaning towards another golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We lost our first two goldens to hemangio, and now we have an 18-week old puppy. I'd never have anything but a golden, even tho they are so much work as puppies and have potentially bad health issues in their future. There's nothing like them...


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just lost my baby (8yo Gunner) on 10-10-13 to the same thing. He did the same thing and lived 3 months after diagnosis. I completely know how you feel. It is heart breaking! *hugs* I am getting my new baby in the middle of December and am really excited about him. He'll never replace Gunner, though! Just a start of a new adventure/journey.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss life is so very cruel at times


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sivin*

Sivin

I am so glad you will be getting another Golden. My hubby and I have adopted two Goldens.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Sivin said:


> Since her diagnosis I discovered at least three people who are convinced that their healthy goldens died from sudden heart attacks while on a daily walk. All of the vets we conferred with said this is highly unlikely; that those animals, too, had hemangiosarcoma. We wonder whether this disease is even more common than what is generally believed. This is all very upsetting (to put it mildly) to us.


so sorry Cara didn't make it.  My Pudden died like that a month ago: just keeled over after breakfast, as sudden as a heart attack. There was no necropsy, but I also suspect hemagiosarcoma, possibly in the heart. She was 12.5...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sivin*

Sivin

The vet and we think that our Snobear (Samoyed) died of hemangiosarcoma of the liver.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terri*

Terri

I am so very sorry about Gunner, but glad to hear you will be getting Samson!


----------



## Philippa (Dec 16, 2016)

*Yes!*

I know this is an old thread. But I wanted to post about my experience to give others hope. I recently performed many Google searchers that gave me none and have shed many tears worrying.


I took my 12 years old Jade to the Emergency vet. She was lethargic barely moving and having difficulty going to the bathroom. She has an x-ray and they discovered a very large mass on her spleen. It hadn't yet burst but would most likely very soon as it was huge. They advised me it was very possible cancer but there was a chance it wasn't. I was told the odds were against her due to her breed, age and the type of mass. 


They asked me if I would like to operate. In order for me to make the decision I asked them to perform an ultra sound and blood work to ensure that she has no evidence of cancerous spread. There did not appear to be any spread so I asked them to go ahead with the surgery to remove and then a biopsy. I was advised if it was malignant she would have approximately 3 months to live. It was a heartbreaking decision but I felt I needed to give her that chance. I put my old friend through surgery and felt immense worry and guilt. The mass they removed was 1.2 kg!


I have just received the biopsy results. The tumour was benign! All I can say is very occasionally there is a miracle


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh how wonderful!


----------



## MickiGoldenGirl1 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Golden with masses on spleen*

I have a golden retriever who is 6 years old and she started to limp on her front paw then her back leg and I thought she had the signs of hip dysplasia. I made her an appointment right away hoping to help her walk but end up finding out today that she has masses in her spleen which was viewed on X-Ray which looked abnormal and we then did an ultrasound and showed several on her spleen and the vet stated her spleen was a "hot mess". The Vet stated she suspects it to be cancerous due to the aggressiveness of all those masses but didn't see anything on her liver or other organs. She said she can't say if it is going to be cancerous or not but can only tell if we remove spleen and do biopsy. I'm really hoping for a good outcome and they are benign. If it is cancerous I was told she would live from 3-6 months. Please hope the best for my baby


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

MickiGoldenGirl1 said:


> I have a golden retriever who is 6 years old and she started to limp on her front paw then her back leg and I thought she had the signs of hip dysplasia. I made her an appointment right away hoping to help her walk but end up finding out today that she has masses in her spleen which was viewed on X-Ray which looked abnormal and we then did an ultrasound and showed several on her spleen and the vet stated her spleen was a "hot mess". The Vet stated she suspects it to be cancerous due to the aggressiveness of all those masses but didn't see anything on her liver or other organs. She said she can't say if it is going to be cancerous or not but can only tell if we remove spleen and do biopsy. I'm really hoping for a good outcome and they are benign. If it is cancerous I was told she would live from 3-6 months. Please hope the best for my baby



I'm so sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts and hopes that it is benign.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry that your golden has masses in her spleen. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sending out positive thoughts for you and your girl. Hugs.....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had it both ways, one dog had a splenic mass that turned out to be hemangiosarcoma, she was 11, but on ultrasound there were masses on her liver too. She wasn't a candidate for surgery. Then I had another dog with a mass on her spleen, she did have surgery and it turned out to be a splenic hematoma. Both my vet and I were thinking it was going to be cancer and we were both elated when it was benign. Both of these dogs were 11 at diagnosis.


----------

